# Take someone fishing because you can!



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Hello members,

I have just joined this awesome form and am really excited to see people taking care of each other for a change. It makes me smile since I joined a form while I was still overseas and had orders to Dover AFB with a bunch of people that wouldn't help anyone unless it was a great award to them. I really hope this form isn't like that since I had not gotten the chance to fish for 7 years and when I got to DE I couldn't even get help on a bait shop. People need to always remember that they use to be the kid standing on the dock or the 20 something on the jetties watching boats go by and hoping someone would take them along one day. I was down in the area of Eglin AFB a couple weeks ago buying a home since we got orders to Eglin and of course I spent every morning and evening fishing the flats. One day I was out there in a down poor catching specks as fast as I could get my Gulp back in the water and I saw a 30ft CC, a bay boat and a pontoon boat all come in with just one guy on board. I still to this day do not understand how you have such an awesome boat but no one in it to enjoy your time on the water together. I promise to try and end the poor single guy with no one to fish with once I get stationed at Eglin. Just remember guys I am sure that at some point in all your life's you were that kid on the dock. Also not every kid has gas money but the smile they bring to your face when they catch a 20 pound grouper is worth more than money. 


Tight lines hopefully I cross you and not them soon!!


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I have had the privilege of taking a many a person out over the years. Be it the first snapper, boat ride, grouper, dolphin or billfish. The biggest reward for me personally is the look on the faces of each and every one each time it happened. I consider it an honor to be a part of that. Several are members of this forum. 

One of my favorites was a few years back. Chris (Badazzchef) had been after me to get him a fish. His only request was a dolphin over 5 or 10 pounds. First one he boated that morning was pushing 30+. Later that same morning after getting several this size, we saw a school of yellowfin working the line ahead. Got up to them and hooked a big fish. Driscoll (off route II), who had got a big yellow already told Chris to get in the chair. After a bit, we get the fish to the boat. It wasn't a yft...it was a blue that had gone deep and stayed down. So Chris got a blue. Mind you, Driscoll at that time still had not got a blue. He had graciously let Chris take it. About 30 minutes later, Driscoll got his. Our second blue of the day. Karma can also be a good thing. 

I could ramble on about plenty more. Needless to say, that is one of the biggest reasons I keep coming back. Nothing like seeing the look in someones eye that says, "I get it now"...


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> I have had the privilege of taking a many a person out over the years. Be it the first snapper, boat ride, grouper, dolphin or billfish. The biggest reward for me personally is the look on the faces of each and every one each time it happened. I consider it an honor to be a part of that. Several are members of this forum.
> 
> One of my favorites was a few years back. Chris (Badazzchef) had been after me to get him a fish. His only request was a dolphin over 5 or 10 pounds. First one he boated that morning was pushing 30+. Later that same morning after getting several this size, we saw a school of yellowfin working the line ahead. Got up to them and hooked a big fish. Driscoll (off route II), who had got a big yellow already told Chris to get in the chair. After a bit, we get the fish to the boat. It wasn't a yft...it was a blue that had gone deep and stayed down. So Chris got a blue. Mind you, Driscoll at that time still had not got a blue. He had graciously let Chris take it. About 30 minutes later, Driscoll got his. Our second blue of the day. Karma can also be a good thing.
> 
> I could ramble on about plenty more. Needless to say, that is one of the biggest reasons I keep coming back. Nothing like seeing the look in someones eye that says, "I get it now"...


You nailed it brotha!!!


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Would love to meet ya downtime when I move down that is an awesome story!!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Well, when you move down here, I am in Crestview south of 10.....


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Really... I am having a home built off of Aubourn Rd in the D.R. Horton development so we won't be far apart


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Downtime,

We need to get together. I live south of 10 also and sure miss my boat. I'm an experienced fisherman and my favorite is COBIA fishing. I'm also always wanting to learn new tricks. I would love to catch a ride with you one time.

Thanks, 
Shane


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Let me get out from under my schedule a bit and we'll have to meet up. Fixing to leave to pick my son and doughter in law up from airport. They coming in from England on leave...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

FishStalker said:


> Really... I am having a home built off of Aubourn Rd in the D.R. Horton development so we won't be far apart


Auburn Road?


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Let me get out from under my schedule a bit and we'll have to meet up. Fixing to leave to pick my son and doughter in law up from airport. They coming in from England on leave...


Where are they stationed? I was stationed at RAF Lakenheath for the past 7 out of 8 years so I might know of them.


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Auburn Road?




I think it is Aubourn rd. My road is Lapis Ln located in Brownstone Manor.


----------



## FishStalker (Jul 7, 2013)

B-4 Reel said:


> Downtime,
> 
> We need to get together. I live south of 10 also and sure miss my boat. I'm an experienced fisherman and my favorite is COBIA fishing. I'm also always wanting to learn new tricks. I would love to catch a ride with you one time.
> 
> ...



Man Shane how about at least invite the guy who started the thread:thumbsup:


----------

